# SAP Passwort



## Psicopatico (16. September 2004)

Hi 

Tut mir leid wusste nicht wo ich diesen Thread hinschreiben soll...

Ich woltle fragen ob es ein globales SAP passwort gibt, mit dem man dann so ziemlich alles ändern kann (zugriffsrechte etc.)

oder ob es eine andere möglichkeit gibt.

Das ganze ist für die Arbeit im Büro

Thx


----------



## squeaker (16. September 2004)

Vermutlich ja. Schliesslich muss es ja einen Administrator geben. Aber der weiss sicher sein Passwort. Eine Backdoor kenne ich nicht (wäre auch unsinnig - bzw. grob fahrlässig).


----------

